# What to use to lubricate IAC valve?



## SE_RBOY (Jul 28, 2010)

Hey by any chance would anyone happen to know what type of lubricant is used in the IACV?? Some people say clean oil? I know it needs to but lubed so the shaft can move and not stick like mine is doing cause high idle sometimes... Any ideas? Or anyone positive on this? 
-THANKS-


----------

